# Slackware 13.1



## NewsBytes (Jul 22, 2010)

Slackware is one of the oldest Linux distributions around and it's well known for several reasons. It's been somewhat notorious for its installation process. It&rsquo;s only when we got to the installation process that it became obvious that little has changed in that aspect. 
You really need to know a bit of what you're doing to get through the process without deleting partitions in the process. The installation still uses a ncurses based setup style. Packages can be manually installed and t...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

